# First Sting!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

It happened yesterday, I was initiated into the world of beekeeping as i lowered a freezer bag syrup feeder to the bottom of my top-bar hive. One of the workers darted right in and stung the back of my finger. I finished putting the baggie down, scraped off the stinger, sucked to get out any venom i could, smoked it to hide the sting pheromone, smoked the hive again, and went on raising the edges of the baggie so syrup wouldnt spill out, and then poked some holes in it with a nail. all ready to go! So there it is! didn't hurt near as much as i had expected, and didnt really swell up much at all, which contrasts my reaction to a wasp sting, in which my whole arm would have swelled up  Today (morning after) it itches a little but that is all. It was kind of thrilling in a way lol

just wanted to share 

justgojumpit


----------



## irishstars (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the world of OUCH!!! Dh gets stung twice as much as I do, BUT I react like crazy. A recent sting on the tip of my finger made the whole finger swell up hard as a rock, even the knuckles wouldn't move. Took over a week to heal. Thursday PM sting on my arm (moving a hive back home) is almost gone, except for some itching. Anyone ever use the bee sting meds that are available? Barb


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I had my first sting of the year today. Last year I ended up being stung 3 times in about 30 seconds and my whole face blew up like a balloon. It seemed that much venom did not agree with me. I had one single sting later in the year and reacted too. Never before, This years sting was mild. Our ACD puppy got initiated today too! Yipe Yipe """"""


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

got my second one on saturday... on my chest. still itches, but didnt hurt for very long at all. the sting was through my shirt so i could just pull the shirt and stinger away from my skin really quickly. i heard you can use vinegar on the stings, but i'm guessing you'd have to do it right away to get the venom out. problem is, then you have to stop what you're doing, which means leaving a hive open and unattended to go get your vinegar. i dont like the idea of doing this. maybe if i had something in my carry box... oh well!

justgojumpit


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

irish, I react like you. A typical sting on the back of my hand will blow me up from fingertips to elbow. Fingers like sausages that I can't bend. What I found that helps a great deal is to ice the sting down asap and take an antihistimine. Did this with the last few stings and there was very little swelling. 

Also keep an Epi-Pen handy. Know how to use it and let family know how to use it on you if needed. If you have to use an Epi-Pen, get to a hospital asap!


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

No two stings will react the same. Getting stung in boney places usually just itch and don't swell. Getting stung through a shirt or other clothing is usually mild as all of the venom doesn't get in you. Get stung in a meaty unprotected area and you will swell up usually.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I must be allergic then because I got 3 stings on top of my head last year and swelled up like an ogre. My eye shut, my glands in the back of my head were golf ball size. Glad is wasn't cheek where they stung me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The epi-pen isn't for swelling, the epi-pen is used if you haver trouble breathing.

Antihistamines and motrin are good for swelling.


----------



## maureen wilson (Jun 19, 2004)

justgojumpit said:


> It happened yesterday, I was initiated into the world of beekeeping as i lowered a freezer bag syrup feeder to the bottom of my top-bar hive. One of the workers darted right in and stung the back of my finger. I finished putting the baggie down, scraped off the stinger, sucked to get out any venom i could, smoked it to hide the sting pheromone, smoked the hive again, and went on raising the edges of the baggie so syrup wouldnt spill out, and then poked some holes in it with a nail. all ready to go! So there it is! didn't hurt near as much as i had expected, and didnt really swell up much at all, which contrasts my reaction to a wasp sting, in which my whole arm would have swelled up  Today (morning after) it itches a little but that is all. It was kind of thrilling in a woil
> 
> 
> Hello to relive the sting of the honey bee, apply neat essentional oil of lavender after removing the sting the longer the sting remains in the flesh the longer the bee keeps pumping the venom lavendor oil will also prevent swelling and all other complications, I always keep lavender oil near my hives always works wonderful remedy..It also works for snake bites and other things that bite....good luck. maureen,,


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

maureen wilson said:


> Hello to relive the sting of the honey bee, apply neat essentional oil of lavender after removing the sting the longer the sting remains in the flesh the longer the bee keeps pumping the venom lavendor oil will also prevent swelling and all other complications, I always keep lavender oil near my hives always works wonderful remedy..It also works for snake bites and other things that bite....good luck. maureen,,


I would not recommend applying any essential oil 'neat' (undiluted) without also informing your audience that there is also chance of a sensitivity reaction to applying essential oils 'neat'. Some folks will never have a bad reaction to undiluted essential oil and then one day have a severe reaction.

To use essential oils safely, they should be diluted at 2-3% of the carrier oil.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I lost the link but I'm sure someone could google it....the lancet (british journal of medicine) had an excellent article (peer reviewed research) a couple of years ago about bee stings. The key to minimizing swelling/pain is to get the stinger out as quickly as possible.

On a seperate note, the best thing to put on a bee sting is a little bit of honey. Try it, you'll like it!

Mike


----------

